# newbie questions!



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

How long has this forum been around? Who was it started by? Does anyone know?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It says on top banner "Since 2009" and started by Aaron


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

e~shot said:


> It says on top banner "Since 2009" and started by Aaron


Im sorry i didnt see that on my cellphone. Aaron who?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aefr said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > It says on top banner "Since 2009" and started by Aaron
> ...


http://slingshotforum.com/user/2-nightknight/

he looks like this










sometime like this :rofl:


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

e~shot said:


> Aefr said:
> 
> 
> > e~shot said:
> ...


Alright. Thanks for your help. I had been wondering who the genius is. Im new to the site, sort of, but by no means new to the slingshot. I think its really awesome that he made this site. Its not like the others i have seen. My point of view is these sites are making history. I mean the modern slingshot is only about 150 years old.


----------

